# Can you put Calcium + D3 in the water?



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

My little toad hasn't been eating much and he isn't getting his calcium + d3 so is it possible to just dissolve some into his water dish so he absorb it?


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

hi, you can get a calcium suppliment called Zolcal-D which is in liquid form. Otherwise you could put vitamin drops (like what you get for birds in their water) and just put 1 drop into his water bowl. If you mist him you could alaways disolve it in there and spray it, either way itll be absorbed.

hope this helps


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I just got some 'Calcium Liquid Supplement' by Exo Terra today, Mainly for my frog coz its frequently in the water so thought every little helps but i'll use it for my toads too.
It removes chlorine & chloramine, dissolves heavy metals and replenishes calcium levels too. 

Only problem is.... dosage is 2 drops per 30ml and seing as i'll be treating 2l at a time I aint gonna stand there and count 133.3 drops so i've got a bit of measuring and testing to do LOL

They also do 'Electod3ize' which is an Electrolyte and Vitamin D3 supplement but I'm not sure how you apply it.


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 18, 2008)

Make sure you measure it properly etc. Too much can be bad for them.


----------

